
Atom 1.18 - madspindel
http://blog.atom.io/2017/06/13/atom-1-18.html
======
madspindel
Looks good with the Git integration, but it looks like you can't compare
changes with unmodified? That's really a future I like with Visual Studio.

Edit: Nvm, looks like single click on file in Change list shows the changes,
but not as elegant as Visual Studio with side by side compare.

